# New 300 second recordable sound board



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I've never seen this unit on the site before and it looks great! Similar to the 50 second board we've been using but records up to 300 seconds. It can record up to 4 different messages with 6 different playback settings and comes with a line out jack for amplified speakers all for $15.99!
Now just need to figure out how to control triggering the separate channels.
http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl/it.A/id.3041/.f


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Halstaff's post is worth re-highlighting for those who didn't see the post. For $4 more, the board mentioned has advantages over the 50 sec boards.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Have one coming. It's taking the slow boat to get to me.


----------

